# recommendation for front shocks 66 GTO?



## Cletus (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Anyone have a recommendation for a good set of heavy duty front shocks? The Monroe's I put in gave out in 2 years?

Thanks,

Cletus


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Cletus, I use KYB and am happy with the quality. Matt


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Matt said. I've had KYB's (the same set!) on my '67 since 1984.....and they're still perfect. About to head off on a 700 mile trip in the car on Thursday!


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Anyone have a recommendation for a good set of heavy duty front shocks? The Monroe's I put in gave out in 2 years?
> 
> ...


what do you mean by "they gave out". are they leaking fluid? how many miles in two years did you drive? ive had mine for over 6 years.


----------



## Cletus (Dec 8, 2012)

They seem to compress really easily. Thanks for the tips. 

Also, anyone experience the motor mounts collapsing after just a few years? Mine sagged and the fan was hitting the bottom of the shroud and on the left side I noticed the manifold is really close to the crossmember. Seems odd after just 3 years.


----------

